# just a thought, Toyota Echo to an EV ?



## ragez0r (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi!

- Took automobile mechanics, forced to stop at the car computer level.. forgot almost everything 
- Range ? doesnt really concern me.. 50-60km will suite me just fine.
- Performance ? hell if it accellarates and stops ill be satisfied 
- I'd like to keep this project to about 1000$ 
- Parts ? hehe, well I do know that Montreal makes some brand of forklift so i might be able to pick up some busted or used Electric engine

I am a proud owner of a 2000 Toyota Echo and although the car is in absolute amazing shape.. but as Eco friendly as it is.. Id like to start planning an EV conversion while i desperately try to get my landlord to have reserved parking spots with electric plugs... 

SO... do you think its a good idea to use an Echo as an EV project ? it only weighs 939kg (2065.8 lbs)

I live in Canada so.. a normal outlet only gives me what.. 110 volts ?
apart from i dunno 10-15 12V batteries, dc motor, vaccum pump for the breaks and some cylinder to keep the vaccum ?? what else do i really need ? 

Regards
Chris


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

That's a fairly light car, should make a good conversion. You'll want to check you GVWR though; some light cars have a very low GVWR that can make a conversion tricky, especially sports cars. You can get a lot of the information about what parts you'll need, picking your parts, where to get started in the wiki, located here:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/ev-information-669.html


----------



## ragez0r (Jul 23, 2010)

thank you  
has anyone on these forums ever converted an echo to an electric??

i could always just find an old geo metro


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

These should inspire you and get you moving. Your budget may not be possible but converting one sure is.

http://www.evalbum.com/598
http://www.evalbum.com/2422
http://www.evalbum.com/566
http://www.electric-echo.com/


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Accomplishing this conversion for CAD$1000 may be a bit tricky, but I wouldn't say outright impossible.

You'd need to scavenge parts from a forklift and use "throw away" batteries. You'd have a short range and slow speed.

Doubling that budget you may find more options available to you, and to make a solid performer with quality new products you'd need to increase that to at least $8000.

Or, you could buy one of the many already-converted vehicles that are being sold right now, like the nice Toyota pickup on the classifieds for USD$6500 OBO.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

http://www.forkenswift.com/

Not the best EV in the world, but probably one of the absolutely cheapest...


----------



## ragez0r (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: just a thought, Hyundai Accent to an EV ?*

yes thank you.. the forkenswift was made in Canada so im quite familiar with that project...

Ive decided against mutilating my toyota echo.. as the motor is fuel efficient as it is already, i can use it for long drives across Canada and USA..

Ive looked up used cars and cannot locate any swifts, metros or fireflies within a my budget range.. BUT.. i did find a crapload of cheap hyundai accents.. a 2000 accent for only 1000$cdn.. has alot of kilometarage on the engine tho 

so.. im sorry for switching the car on you fine gentlemen... but i imagine a accent should be no prob bob right ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: just a thought, Hyundai Accent to an EV ?*

Not to worry about doing the switch-a-roo on what you want to build. Happens all the time. I have gone through that a few times and each time came to the conclusion that I wanted a VW Ghia. Working on our second one right now. I also am working on a VW Full length Buggy that will eventually have an 11" Kostov. Our first will be our Kaylor Starter/Generator for testing our Kelly Controller. I also have a Cushman that will have a nice SepEx D&D motor. It will scream with that. I will buy a second SepEx controller for that one from Kelly. Maybe they will send me another higher voltage one for the Kaylor and test that one too and then put the 72 volt one back to normal and use it for the Cushman. I will make it street legal too. 

Pete


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: just a thought, Hyundai Accent to an EV ?*



ragez0r said:


> yes thank you.. the forkenswift was made in Canada so im quite familiar with that project...
> 
> Ive decided against mutilating my toyota echo.. as the motor is fuel efficient as it is already, i can use it for long drives across Canada and USA..
> 
> ...


Keeping your fuel efficient car for long trips is a brilliant idea. 

The Accent has a really broad range of curb weights depending on the year and model. I hope you're looking at one of the hatchback models rather than the sedan, but that's just my aesthetic talking. The hatchbacks have a curb weight of 2467lbs, about 400lb more than the Echo. That's a little heavier but still very doable. And the price is right, $1k CN is a nice price.


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm converting a 93 accent. http://www.evalbum.com/1476 This model was in produced with some cosmetic sheet emtal changes untill about 98 when Hyundai rebuilt it from the floor pan up and that model stayed in production untill about 2003. So the basic under pinnings of the car your considering should be similar to mine. The longer a model stays in production the fatter it gets generaly as a rule and hyundais are no exception. In NZ the sedans are quite rare, most are five door hatchs. If you could find a three door hatch it should be quite a bit lighter than the five door. The three doors are even rarer than sedans in NZ. I found info on curb weights and GVWR here http://www.internetautoguide.com/car-specifications/03-int/hyundai/accent/index.html and by e-mailing hyundai. Be aware that this is a small car and finding (making) space for the batteries has been a chore.


----------



## ragez0r (Jul 23, 2010)

@ gottdi
My friend, you must be from Europe because the only car i recognized in your list is the VW  In my opinion.. i think North america is really being forced to use ICE engines... look at the EV1 and the Ford Th!nk and the Zenn
ev1 got smashed
think got sold to norway
the zenn couldnt sell any cars to its own country (Canada) 
its only NOW that theres a 3 year testing program for electric cars
FFS even a 3rd world country such as Philippines have an electric car for sale.. the umm Eagle G-car i think its called.. and it costs almost nothing.. only 3500$ cdn.. and yes i want 1 

sorry for ranting 

@rillip3
true.. ill see what i can do about lightening it up a lil
for example.. i dont need no stinknig backseat


----------



## ragez0r (Jul 23, 2010)

John said:


> I'm converting a 93 accent. http://www.evalbum.com/1476 This model was in produced with some cosmetic sheet emtal changes untill about 98 when Hyundai rebuilt it from the floor pan up and that model stayed in production untill about 2003. So the basic under pinnings of the car your considering should be similar to mine. The longer a model stays in production the fatter it gets generaly as a rule and hyundais are no exception. In NZ the sedans are quite rare, most are five door hatchs. If you could find a three door hatch it should be quite a bit lighter than the five door. The three doors are even rarer than sedans in NZ. I found info on curb weights and GVWR here http://www.internetautoguide.com/car-specifications/03-int/hyundai/accent/index.html and by e-mailing hyundai. Be aware that this is a small car and finding (making) space for the batteries has been a chore.


thank you john..sadly the 1000$cad accent was sold while i was visiting niagara falls but ironically theres a 1500$ 3door accent for sale  i dont expect this to be an easy job... ill be desperately looking for a garage before i can get into this project

but thank you for the advice


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

ragez0r said:


> thank you john..sadly the 1000$cad accent was sold while i was visiting niagara falls but ironically theres a 1500$ 3door accent for sale  i dont expect this to be an easy job... ill be desperately looking for a garage before i can get into this project
> 
> but thank you for the advice


Yes I HIGHLY recommend a garage before you start. Makes complying with local ordinances and finding time to work MUCH easier. Not having one has slowed me down WAY more than I anticipated.


----------



## ragez0r (Jul 23, 2010)

looks like ill be looking for a house at the end of 2011.. so ill be on this project like fly on .... poop
as soon as i have funds available after the downpayment and etc..

i have this silly idea .. make a 3 whell frame.. put 2 regular (steering) tiresin the front and the back tire can be the motor..(from a random electric bike) make a simple fiber glass dome with windows..and pretty much just transfer everything else from an electric bike into this.. i know its only 48v... i had this funny thought while i was waiting for the alarm to come back on after i smacked the snooze button.. what do you think of that ? or is it a silly thought ? i only hope that Quebec, Canada will continue to consider it as a bike


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Trikes are good too, do check out any local regulations on them though as you wouldn't want to fall between two camps so to speak and have a vehicle that you can't legally use.

Also don;t worry about the chop and change of ideas and donors. I started with an MR2, built a tractor that went on the road yesterday and now I am just in the process of designing a trike to replace the MR2! I have started a thread on it already.


----------



## ragez0r (Jul 23, 2010)

thank you very much woodsmith

as much as id love to call the Quebec version of the DMV... truth is i cannot tolerate talking in french.. i have no idea how ive gotten so weak in the local language of Quebec 


HERES SOME GREAT NEWS.. especially for lazy bums like me.. i found a company in my province that convert electric cars or sell pre-converted cars
http://www.voitureselectriques.ca/fr/disponible/disponible.shtml
sadly they are a teeny bit over my budget 

BUT its something to look forward to


----------

